# I am done with bodybuilding.



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I was debating if i should make this thread or not and i decided i would because i have posted so many times on here in the past.

Suddenly last night i realized that it is time for me to stop bodybuilding and taking gear. To me it is simply not worth the possible future health problems to be bigger than others. I also realized that besides the people within bodybuilding most people view bodybuilding as a sign of insecurity and basically a mental problem. Obviously i love bodybuilding and always will, however, at this point i have decided to step back from the extreme side of things.

I intend to diet down to about 190lb because at that weight i will still be larger and more muscular than the average human being but i will be very fit at this weight. I think because my body has been pretty big in the past it will be easy to maintain a great shape around 190lb. Obviously i will still train and i will still eat like a bodybuilder but i am going to look to being healthy as the first priority.

Cornelius


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Wish you all the best mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

As long as you keep posting here mate - pretty sure most here want you to hang around no matter what your goals are.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a joke thread, right? Are you serious?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think anybody would blame you, good luck bud. Are you going to stick around?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

wow..unexpected..but yeah wish you all the best mate,supose all good things have got to come to an end sumday


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey bro, its a shame to see this because I thought you had one of the most impressive size and physics(sp) but at the end of the day you have to do what is right by you. I have seen you give out sound advice and have enjoyed following your journals.

All the best mate


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

All the best mate.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> I was debating if i should make this thread or not and i decided i would because i have posted so many times on here in the past.
> 
> Suddenly last night i realized that it is time for me to stop bodybuilding and taking gear. To me it is simply not worth the possible future health problems to be bigger than others. I also realized that besides the people within bodybuilding most people view bodybuilding as a sign of insecurity and basically a mental problem. Obviously i love bodybuilding and always will, however, at this point i have decided to step back from the extreme side of things.
> 
> ...


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Your health should always be your priority so i commend you for making what must be a very tough,but wise,decision.

May i ask,is this predominantly BP and/or Cholesterol related?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Wish you well bigman! but youre still a bodybuilder

Are you still sticking around here mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks very much guys.

I do intend on still posting on here perhaps not as much but i will still keep posting.

It is the strangest thing to come to this decision its like i can see clearly the reality of the world as far as being healthy is the most important thing in ones life. Once you lose your health your time on this planet quickly draws to an end and why in the world would i want to speed up this process lol.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Best of luck mate, you've gotta do what you think is right for yourself.

I hope you continue to post on here as your comments are (usually) interesting, informative, and witty.

Squirrel :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Will you consider competing as a natty in years to come?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Best of luck mate, quite a sensible decision IMO if you think it will have a negative effect on your health.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Your health should always be your priority so i commend you for making what must be a very tough,but wise,decision.
> 
> May i ask,is this predominantly BP and/or Cholesterol related?


Honestly its just a combo of every thing. My father died at 47 from a heart attack and was poorly health wise for a lot of his life. Strangly enough i used to be obsessed with being healthy through out my life up until i started powerlifting and bodybuilding from that point my judgement became skewed.

Then only last night i simply realized that if i stop now i hopefully will have no problems down the line.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Best of look with your new goals. There'a a lot of pritty impressive natural guys out there that are healthy as can be. With your muscle memory and the amount of knowledge you have i think you'll always be a lot bigger than the average joe if you train!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Con said:


> Honestly its just a combo of every thing. My father died at 47 from a heart attack and was poorly health wise for a lot of his life. Strangly enough i used to be obsessed with being healthy through out my life up until i started powerlifting and bodybuilding from that point my judgement became skewed.
> 
> Then only last night i simply realized that if i stop now i hopefully will have no problems down the line.


Are you going to take up another sport Con or just lay off the PEDs?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Con said:


> Honestly its just a combo of every thing. My father died at 47 from a heart attack and was poorly health wise for a lot of his life. Strangly enough i used to be obsessed with being healthy through out my life up until i started powerlifting and bodybuilding from that point my judgement became skewed.
> 
> Then only last night i simply realized that if i stop now i hopefully will have no problems down the line.


Thanks Con


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its funnty as things just come out of the blue, i did kung fu and kick boxing for 15 years and one morning woke up and thought enough is enough and never to this day have done it again.... i used to want to be over 20 stone so got there, hated being unfit and tired all the time so lost 4 or 5 stone, being lighter for me is so much better and now can enjoy mountain climbing and hill walking again!!!

well not at the moment as my calf is mashed!!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

think its a big loss in the bodybuilding world bro, had high hopes for your career........

but you get one life, one body and you've gotta do whats right to make it last as long as possible, very rarely getting second chances in this life with your health..........

thing is, you'll still look better than most whatever you decide to do, for that i dislike you ha ha

i wish you the best for you and your family for the future dude, dont be a stranger........


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

wow,thats a tough and big decision...but really,you know what your talking about...and yes it is a very self self/tunnel visioned individual thing to follow...and there is a price to pay no matter how big or small!!!

you got the genes to maintain no probs...and its always there if you need to get back to the former glory!!!!

admire and respect your decision bro...you are an inspiration still!!!

i was thinking,oh man...noooo,you cant give up,but then on thinking about it...of course you can,and it will still be there whenever you wanna pursue it again!!!!

i dont think once you get into it this far and have competed that the bug will ever leave you,but always a time to stave off,calm down and concentrate on other things and health etc!!!!

like the pubs/clubs/girls n things to eat,they will always be there...!!!!

mate i wish you all the best....hope you hang around and stilll throw your input in every now n again!!!!

its a shame,but in the same breath a step away/back to evaluate!!!

come back real soon mate...i dont know if you can hold back on the temptation or frustration...fcuk man,cant believe it con....!!!!

i'm gonna start a thread on how long before con is back?(what do you reckon,hehehe!!!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> Are you going to take up another sport Con or just lay off the PEDs?


Honestly no idea currently mate. I still will always work out with weights because i would hate to have no muscle. Just now i am happy with a reasonable physique instead of aiming for the elusive cartoon character look.



Kezz said:


> its funnty as things just come out of the blue, i did kung fu and kick boxing for 15 years and one morning woke up and thought enough is enough and never to this day have done it again.... i used to want to be over 20 stone so got there, hated being unfit and tired all the time so lost 4 or 5 stone, being lighter for me is so much better and now can enjoy mountain climbing and hill walking again!!!
> 
> well not at the moment as my calf is mashed!!


I have been exactly the same way with every thing i have done in life. I give it my all for a few years and then one day go "ok i am done whats next".


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

All the best mate, I'm sure you'll be successful at whatever you do :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best pal


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Will you consider competing as a natty in years to come?


 :lol:

Good luck Con. A mature decision.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jesus Con,PCT is hittin you HARD lolol you'll get the bug again i dont question it,been there myself and stopped training entirely for a period of years.

The reason i feel sure you'll get the bug again is that by your own admission your a big worrier about health,and the frame of mind your in now with your bodies hormone balance all over the shop its easy to see why you have reached this decision.

All that being said if you do stick to your choice then good luck mate and well done,your a better man than me,health always should be no.1 priority


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry to hear this Con.....but you gotta do what you gotta do...think you'll always be a bodybuilder though...just not a competitive one and maybe you'll come back to it in a few years....hope you keep posting cause you're funny, insulting and informative usualy all in the same post and you make me smile...best of luck


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

A wise move by the sounds of it. I have seen many guys give up but if you refocus your goals on something other than size you can get the same njoyment for sure from other sports.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Goodluck mate all the best, hope to still see you around on the site tho.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

glad you will still be around mate. Welcome to being a natty


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

a tough choice to make but health should always come first.. good luck with everything you do in the future :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, was not expecting to hear that from you! Good luck in what ever you decide to do, as long as you are happy with your self that is all that matters, and health is important too!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All the best mate.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Mate, not being able to fit into your superman costume anymore is no reason to give up bodybuilding lol.

On a serious note, lots of respect for you making such a hard decision, but as Weeman said - hormones can play major mind games. See how you feel in a few weeks or months, maybe you just need a little sabatical. Its plain to see you have 'uber' potential.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

damn man with you gone ill have to start looking up to jw, you cant do that too me......

best of luck big fella


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Con - don't know you that well, but have known you and you posting from here and a couple of other forums over the years and you've always struck me as a guy with a lot of passion but also a pretty sensible head on your shoulders.

Your comments in this thread show good reasoning and a top attitude - so best of luck with any changes you decide to make. Just do keep posting on the forums - your advice & experience is very helpful to others :thumbup1:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Im shocked, I wish you all the best con!

I also hope you continue to post as some of your posts are some of the most helpful ive found here...

Good luck mate!


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't blame you Con, take it easy bro and wish you all the best with whatever you choose to pursue!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

FOCK! Never thought I'd ever read a thread like this! :confused1:

Wish you all the best in your new goals!

But, DAMN, I'm guna have to find someone else to aim for- in terms of physique! :ban: :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

That tatoo will be too big for you now mate, it'll look like a tar spot!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Fair play mate, its hard to step back from bb and the lifestyle. I myself have done this recently although not out of choice but more through injuries and personal issues in my life. Its a bug that will always bite and ill always come back to it but agree that its not always worth sacrificing your health for this sport especially when we dont get paid for it! And i also lost my dad when he was reasonably young from an illness so know how you feel from that point. Ultimatley whatever goals we reach in BB there comes a point when we will have to come back to being a mortal being and 190lbs is a good healthy and big size for you to be. Im currently off gear, not training or even taking protein and im maintaining 212 lbs at 10% bf 18" arms etc. Just trying to get my life back on track.

All the best big chap, you have inspired me with your progress and broad outlook on life.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Diet down??

As in loose about 50lbs of muscle? Seeing as your are already ripped?/


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con, im sure whatever you do is the right decision for you and when you find something else to amuse ureself with im sure you will become very addicted to that as with bodybuilding as your personailty is similar to mine. addictive 

Out of interested are you suffering from any ill health sides at the minute or is this just being overly careful as you are always concerned with ure health?????

hilly


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Look after yourself Con.....you've not always been the easiest fella to understand but the bit of you l have got to know you seem like a top bloke.

All the best mate..

:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> I was debating if i should make this thread or not and i decided i would because i have posted so many times on here in the past.
> 
> Suddenly last night i realized that it is time for me to stop bodybuilding and taking gear. To me it is simply not worth the possible future health problems to be bigger than others. I also realized that besides the people within bodybuilding most people view bodybuilding as a sign of insecurity and basically a mental problem. Obviously i love bodybuilding and always will, however, at this point i have decided to step back from the extreme side of things.
> 
> ...


This is low even for you mate, Come back from hols, bottom of reps table:whistling:

Damn your a genius:lol: :lol:

TBH, even if you are semi serious now, your fickle as fck, and will be on a 300lb bulk up next week....

Hey, but dont let good genetics go to waste!!!!!!

You got the classic(snigger) class, then give it a year or so and clean up in the natty feds:thumbup1:

mwah xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Fair play mate, its hard to step back from bb and the lifestyle. I myself have done this recently although not out of choice but more through injuries and personal issues in my life. Its a bug that will always bite and ill always come back to it but agree that its not always worth sacrificing your health for this sport especially when we dont get paid for it! And i also lost my dad when he was reasonably young from an illness so know how you feel from that point. Ultimatley whatever goals we reach in BB there comes a point when we will have to come back to being a mortal being and 190lbs is a good healthy and big size for you to be. Im currently off gear, not training or even taking protein and im maintaining 212 lbs at 10% bf 18" arms etc. Just trying to get my life back on track.
> 
> All the best big chap, you have inspired me with your progress and broad outlook on life.


 :beer:



YoungGun said:


> Diet down??
> 
> As in loose about 50lbs of muscle? Seeing as your are already ripped?/


I am going to go for more functional strength and fitness over the pure size. I will try and keep my arms, delts and chest as big as possible but i am going to try and drop a load of size off my back because its pretty useless to me.



hilly2008 said:


> Out of interested are you suffering from any ill health sides at the minute or is this just being overly careful as you are always concerned with ure health?????
> 
> hilly


Not really mate i mean my cholesterol values are probably a bit out but besides that bp is good and all.

There are a million and one things in life to do so unless your going to become a pro and have god like genetics i suggest you dont waste too much of your life on bodybuilding. The gym is always good as is a proper diet just dont take it to the extreme where you dont enjoy other aspects of life in order to do this.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

totally agree con i have took a slight step back lately and altho its interlinked i am looking into the more chemical side or peptides from a chemistry aspect and this is keeping me very amused at the moment.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fvck!!! Didnt see this coming.....

Can understand what you saying about the health. Wish you all the best on your chosen path mate. I dont compete, have no desire to compete, nowhere near ready to stand on a stage if i wanted but I at times take it a little too extreme and give up a lot of things and miss out on things that my partner ends up doing alone.

It's true unless you got the genetics and going all out pro make sure you living life to the fullest in all aspect.

All the best on this chosen path....

P.S. ( if this is a wind up I hope you end up at 150lbs )


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck with everything babe x


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

If it feels right.. it's right.

I shot a lot when younger and paid for it. If your not looking to go pro or making money from it, gotta stop n wonder why you take the risks. Health first always.

I'm enjoying just lifting no worries other than eating and sleeping well. It's an easy sport to get overwhelmed with.

I paid with 15 years of not so good health, older and wiser now.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

interesting... but good luck. you do right putting your health first


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Its good to be healthy and functional IMO. Personally I see bodybuilding as being way more than how you look.

If you are still doing bodybuilding style training and eating like a bodybuilder, then you are bodybuilding (assuming you are getting your sleep in too  ).

Prioritising recomposition (muscle gain & fat loss) over your health is not a sound move IMO, but everyone has a different take I suppose. You can still have a good body, that is lean (not shredded though), do pleanty of aerobic exercise, and celebrate with a drink of brocolli juice  . I can remember that you made a great post about the challenge in the future of bodybuilding is not about putting muscle on, but building a body that could support such muscle mass - the heart, lungs, connective tissue, etc. Rather than leaving bodybuilding, you are just altering your objectives, and priorities.

What substances you take, depends on the risk-benefits that you expect. Everyone has a different position on these too. I totally understand you wanting to alter your position on these. I have tended to go up and down on this when I get new evidence, and especially when the evidence is emotionally hard hitting.

Whatever you decide to do is good, as long as you are happy long term with your decision. I just hope that you do not throw away the valuable (and health improving) aspects of your lifestyle at the same time.

All the best Con,

J


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

all the best Con, Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

wishing you happiness Con :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I know someone who made a similar decision to you con, he grew up with bodybuilding, always wanted to get bigger and did, but for the same reasons as you stopped, now hes into martial arts and is still a big mofo compared to the average guy.

Good luck with your future goals mate, whatever you plan to pursue im sure you will give it no less than 100%.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I have nothing but love for ya big man.... and whatever path you decide to take you have my respect and support. You will excel in anything you want in life Con!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

God bless.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

hey con, can i have the muscle you dont want?

i'll pay £5/lb

can u possibly stick it on ebay so i can pay through paypal?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

welcome to the dark side? :lol:


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Fair play to you mate, you've achieved more than a lot ever will. Glad you're sticking around though, be interesting to see how your training and physique changes with your new lifestyle.

Once again all the best and take care of yourself. :beer:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Con said:


> Thanks very much guys.
> 
> I do intend on still posting on here perhaps not as much but i will still keep posting.
> 
> It is the strangest thing to come to this decision its like i can see clearly the reality of the world as far as being healthy is the most important thing in ones life. Once you lose your health your time on this planet quickly draws to an end and why in the world would i want to speed up this process lol.


Con, you display the maturity of someone who has lived far longer than your short life.im sure that your adjustment to more "normal" muscular size, will in no way impeed on your enjoyment, or satisfaction that you gain from lifting weights, or being who you are.I applaud your decision.Time to stop and smell the flowers.I know many who if they had the time again, would have made the same decision, to prioritise their health whilst in a position to do so.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

no way im actually a bit gutted i guess i sort have looked up to you

Good luck mate make sure you stick around


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Con, i don' know you that well but what i do know is that you are a hard core trainer, now i'm gonna tell you what happened to me.

I was much the same as you in regards to the level i achieved as a junior bodybuilder was quite high, i obviously got older and graduated to the "grown ups" section of competing, stepped on stage and looked out of place really.

Got disillusioned with the whole thing and plodded on training and getting bigger and bigger, decided that maybe its time to compete again but my heart wasn't in it, so as quick as that decided to give up training all together.

Now that was 9-10 years ago now, i re-started training last february (08) and now wish that i'd never given up.

The problem with toning things down a bit as you say you're going to is that all of a sudden other things are more important and you make excuses not to go to the gym and before you know it your a big fatty boom boom..

Good luck though..


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

You'll be back just like Clark Kent, being a mere mortal is not in your nature.

DON'T step into the Crystal chamber Lois lane ain't worth it, shes a bint.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con why dont you go back to powerlifting etc and step away from bodybuilding? you was once a world champ etc for your age and i think you would be very very good at it if you took it up again. you know how i feel on the health thing, im the biggest health freak and hypochondriac you will meet  i dont know whether your decision is right or wrong, but you have to do what ever is best for you. i think alot of people take health for granted these days, you only have one life and one body, its best to stay safe.

good luck in whatever you do mate


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I know a guy who was hammering gear for about 15 years and was a huge guy. About 18 months ago he decided to stop taking gear. He is staggered by how much muscle and strength he has been able to maintain without the gear. He was expecting to literally deflate after the first few months

Just something to spur you on if you decide to continue natual BB'ing


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck Con, respect your decision. I always say you can only make decisions based on what you know and feel TODAY. In a week, a month or a year you might know or feel differently and then you might make a different decision.

I find that unless I'm into bodybuilding 100% I turn into a fat ghet so fingers crossed for you that doesn't happen! :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

All the best to you con, well you went out a winner and on top not many can say that.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> To me it is simply not worth the possible future health problems to be bigger than others. I also realized that besides the people within bodybuilding most people view bodybuilding as a sign of insecurity and basically a mental problem.


A mature decision mate, health 1st always.

As for the rest, screw them - who cares about other folks pov.

Good luck Con, wish you all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Con good luck. I think you have made a wise decision.

I have taken a step back and I feel so much more fulfilled. O.K my figure has deterioted slightly but not as bad as Id imagine. Ive relaxed my diet and go to the gym 3 times a week when It fits in around me. Ive been doing this for about 6 months and I feel really happy. You can become trapped by BBing and you only realise the full extent once you 'come out of it'.

Best of luck with it mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i hear chess is fun. i give you 6months tops b4 you crack lol you will be back buddy lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck mate.

Don't give up on the Iron and bodybuilding though. Like you, been thinking of giving up the gear since becoming the father. May go natty very soon too.

Again good luck


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, as everyone else has said.... goodluck Con :thumbup1:

I know you said you won't be on as much but it would be really good if you could keep posting, I always enjoy reading your posts and you would be a big loss to the site if you left completely. Infact a log of your progress natty would be really interesting, seeing how much muscle you could hold, strength and what bf you could maintain would be a great read!

I understand your decision and I think it's the right one for you at this time

All the best Con, heres to a long happy and healthy life :beer:

p.s

you got any spare test/gh or anything lying around? :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

best of luck bro. totally respect your decision!

Stick around tho


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

On ya mate... I came to the conclusion that I would not be a bber in the sense of developing a Dorian Yates like figure a few years ago... now I just stick to getting stronger and bigger but dont sweat the olympia like physique...

Good luck with what ever you do and decide mate...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

All the best mate. In a way i feel its a shame as you have a great physique and a good head on your shoulders to do well, but i perfectly respect your decision. Its something ive been debating with recently, after my tren/prop cycle i felt so unhealthy then when i was hit with the abcess and sat in hospital doing nothing but reflecting, i though is this all worth it? im engaged and theres so much i wanna do with my life and am worried about my health. health does and will ALWAYS come first.

Good luck bro. :beer:


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

As many people have already said i enjoy reading your posts con. I hope you still keep posting.

All the best in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

All the best Con....

GHS


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Blimey 'o Riley!!

If your happy with the decision thats all you need to worry about!

Just hope you stick around on here, you post a lot of sense and clearly know your stuff, you've got knowledge and maturity beyond your years!

All the best of luck for whatever you focus on in the future pal!

Rosko.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

all the best mate


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck mate,keep posting and letting everyone know how you are getting on.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

A brave decision m8, at the end of the day you have to do what is right for you and your health and happyness.

good luck bro


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

good luck with things con health is no1 priority... i know ive used your knowledge before as have many people on this site


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Did not expect that from you of all people mg:

though good luck to you in whatever you decide is best! 

hell, I'm going to miss the stories...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bloody hell you be dead honest. i look at you and think you trained hard for what you have achived.

wish you all the luck in the world mate. you'v given out brillent advice in the past mate.

but as you have said health always comes first. long as you dont stop all together you will still be a monster mate.

good luck, hope you carry on posting


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

at 14st and 5ft 10- im quite big 2xls are too small,still much bigger than most and look like i train without looking huge--only did mild cycles,but to be honest creatine and protein does really work for me

you are shorter than me so at a similar weight youll be big mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Just scale it down a bit mate. Do one cycle a year or something like the average recreational trainer does. I've always been interested in training but have other interests so it doesn't dominate my life.

I'm sure you'll find a better balance.

Will be interesting to see how much size you keep without gear.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahha,, i always knew you were gay. See people this is what Pct does to you.!

Cant believe this for one minute.. Please dont become an afc, you at 190 lbs is not right. You will change you mind,,! xx


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

wow, not had access to the web, so just came in on this

we've had our differences before con, and partly because i was worried about possible future complications, and you told me otherwise, which is why this is surprising me, that, and the fact that you're doing so well at it

you know much more than i will probably ever will about the chemical side of things, so i trust your judgement, and if this is how you want to play it, fair do's

but i can't help but think that if you lose size you may rethink! as that would wind me right up, losing my hard-gotten gains

good luck either way son


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I can't decide whether you are just an intelligent guy with a good phylisophical reasoning, or someone who's head is fcuked!

You seem to be making some very serious contradictory decisions lately mate. Compete, don't compete, get big, get healthy. We don't know if you are coming or going.

You obviously spend a lot of time contemplating the path of your life, but there seems to many forks in the road for you.

I hope the path you chose makes you become what you truely desire for yourself. But one must know for certain what that is when going through the journey of life.

Good luck my friend, you can rely on me for any support.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Honestly mate the reason for your small manhood isnt due to the gear and lifestyle, i know you see this as a 'health concern' but it wont get any bigger, so you're good to go as you were:thumbup1:

All the best anyway bud, but whatever new path you choose dont make it sat in your room painting those little toys for fukk sake:lol:

:beer:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

con i got some new gear here from a new lab fancy a try

ull be back i come off for 12 months found myself more unhealthy off than on

its a big decision for someone young to make usually later in life when people make decision like that

just live for each day mate and do what makes you happy now at this time you dont no what is around the corner something sad could happen totally no health related

the body is a wonderful machine people abuse it in many ways yet it still fights on i really cant see a couple courses of gear affecting your health in the long run

but its your life and all the best mate


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Best of luck whatever you do big guy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Well i am shocked at all the responses and i thank you all

It is hard for me to explain with out it sounding extreme but thats just the change in the way i have been thinking. It is not that i may absalutely never run a bit of gear again i mean if down the line in need hrt i will be 100% up for that its just i want to step away from being obsessed purely with size.

For instance i just went for a 4 hour hike through the woods and besides nearly getting biten by a snake :whistling: it was great fun. When i would be 100% committed to bodybuilding i would not want to do some thing like this because it could hurt with my training. I also hate the fact that i am constantly thinking about bodybuilding its really rather ridiculas to not be able to focus on other things.

Well BigJoe i dont think my head is fvcked as such. It was earlier on because it was hard for me to make this decision. Its not easy to back off the focus that you put into some thing for 5 years 100%. When i was blasting it full force sure most of the time i would feel massive and good and be very happy with it but every day i always had the thought that i was doing some thing wrong and it kept nagging at me for years. It is not worth doing some thing that is a bit unhealthy if you are not 100% committed to it mentally wise. I mean if it never bothered me like it doesnt for most of you then i would be happy to continue because your not promised a long life any way any thing could happen along the way. But i am sick of worrying. All my posts in the past about bp and all of that was simply those times that i was worried....

Nibsey i realize what your saying but honestly i have always been very exercise obsessed so i know that i will have no problem maintaining a good physique.

Another reason i think its time to stop is i think i have achieved a great deal as far as my body and genetics go. In order to get any bigger from this point would just mean more and more chemicals, the law of diminishing returns is really in affect for me at this stage.

Also think about this..... if your goal is not to be a pro and you will never make money out of bodybuilding why would you ever want to do the bulk up thing again once you have built a good size? Being bulked up is uncomfortable in many ways and is really not the nicest thing to look at. With my goal of maintaining 190lb or so a combanation of a decent diet with the fact that i love to exercise not only in the gym but doing hikes ext will allow me to look good year round.

As far as powerlifting well yes i may do that again recreationaly or even try the light weight class in a local strongman contest.

I actually deleted all of my photos off facebook because its time to move onto a new chapter.

Sure i will make a log in a couple of months that will go over my training ext....unless my hormones are fvcked and never return to normalish then i will maintain a very good body and hopefully i will still stay an inspiration  :lol: to some of you even if its the less extreme ones. No point making one now because i have only been off for 7 weeks so it wont be any use yet....


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

It sounds like you had your kicks and you want to take it easy:thumbup1:

Good choice:rockon:


----------



## conanjnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey bud, Have you seen how sharpe some of those UFC guys look....Maybe take some time out slim down and see how you feel. All the best with whatever you decide WOO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well mate i got to say it must of took some good long thought.

Whatever you decide now or in the future you know me and the guys at ukm will support you 100% buddy.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't really know you Con but seen alot of you post and you always seem share you knowledge and expeircence, which has be extremely helpful and inspiring to many including myself, and I hope you will keep posting! Obviously taken alot thought into your decision and if its what you thinks best for you physically and mental then that all the matters!

Good luck for the future in what ever you choose!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

TS

Just keep trainin and fine down no need to begin hating on BB'ing, take some time off, I love training put don'yt have to do it every day 3 x a week is enough and I'm well happy


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its your decison what you do obviusly and you seem to have some sound reasoning behind it,

But if you get blood done regularly it cant be that bad can it, as you will know if there if a problem ealry on ?

Just a question fella,

hope all goes well for you


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

by the way Con, if you want to jetison the truckload of now redundant gear, drop us a line....


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

fair enough con your a better man then me to bin it all together


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fair play mate 

Health is paramount, and if this is a concern then I can completely see your point

:beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> I was debating if i should make this thread or not and i decided i would because i have posted so many times on here in the past.
> 
> Suddenly last night i realized that it is time for me to stop bodybuilding and taking gear. To me it is simply not worth the possible future health problems to be bigger than others. I also realized that besides the people within bodybuilding most people view bodybuilding as a sign of insecurity and basically a mental problem. Obviously i love bodybuilding and always will, however, at this point i have decided to step back from the extreme side of things.
> 
> ...


to be honest Con i saw this coming and i feel for now it is the best decision to make i say for now not because i don't think you mean it but things change and people change their thinking.......

i wish you all the best with this approach mate please keep posting as being on gear is not a must to post


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Its your decison what you do obviusly and you seem to have some sound reasoning behind it,
> 
> But if you get blood done regularly it cant be that bad can it, as you will know if there if a problem ealry on ?
> 
> ...


Blood work does not tell you every thing mate and too many people take the "minor" side effects such as lowered hdl way to lightly imo. As far as i know i am healthy besides the odd bouts of depression from the clomid:laugh:



hamsternuts said:


> by the way Con, if you want to jetison the truckload of now redundant gear, drop us a line....


Lol, think the customs between england and america would be stopping that.



Pscarb said:


> to be honest Con i saw this coming and i feel for now it is the best decision to make i say for now not because i don't think you mean it but things change and people change their thinking.......
> 
> i wish you all the best with this approach mate please keep posting as being on gear is not a must to post


Yes, you know better than any one that i had been debating this for a long time. However, like you said you never know what the future holds and its not like i am stopping training:lol: in fact i am off to the gym for legs in a few.... Thanks again for all your help mate:beer:

I really appreciate all the comments and the comments in the reps that i have recieved it was a hard decision but i already feel better for it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you buy a tennis racket yet? or a chess board? i think darts is a good sport to take up


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you buy a tennis racket yet? or a chess board? i think darts is a good sport to take up


PMSL, not quite boyo :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> you buy a tennis racket yet? or a chess board? i think darts is a good sport to take up


Douchebag xD

You' ve got some mean genetics anyway Con so you'll be reet'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Bit shocked tbh, but all the best.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

i've always found your posts to be helpful on here...i can see where you are coming from as sometimes i think about whether it is all worth it.

What are your plans now? Will you take up another sport/hobby? In any event good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> i've always found your posts to be helpful on here...i can see where you are coming from as sometimes i think about whether it is all worth it.
> 
> What are your plans now? Will you take up another sport/hobby? In any event good luck


Yep i have been looking at doing light weight strongman contests at least to just try it out. I have always been very strong regardless of gear so i think i could do well with a bit of practice at local level even with out any gear. It will be nice to try some thing new Plus you need to get cardiovascularly fit and i want that any way.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think strongman would be very good for you. mayeb start a strongman journal?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Got anything in your cupboards that you don't want???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con being healthy and living a normal boring life is total poo TBH, being a huge drug fuelled monster with pate for a liver is the way to go bro, some little bellend will out dead you in the gym in a few months and you'll have a barrel full of sauce so far up your glute, it'll be like a bone marrow transplant.

Just like Arnie......."You'll be back!"


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

good luck with your choice mate:thumb: as others have said would be great if you made a journal while your stripping down to 190lb and see how it goes as i found both your other journals very inspirational! good luck with the future:thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

strongman sounds right up your street mate. but fair play to you health is so important. i say this now as i have just heard a local down my gym has just had a break down (gota be staeriod abuse, as he never in 2 years run a proper cycle, he mixed every think with every think, lived off supplements as well) so some times you have to stop and think. i mean is size every think??

id rather have good health over size to be honest.

but good luck bro best of luck


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Whatever you decide to do mate, you have been a quality member of this board and have achieved an excellent physique!

Best wishes in what ever you decided to do!

Good luck big guy!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Con being healthy and living a normal boring life is total poo TBH, being a huge drug fuelled monster with pate for a liver is the way to go bro, some little bellend will out dead you in the gym in a few months and you'll have a barrel full of sauce so far up your glute, it'll be like a bone marrow transplant.
> 
> Just like Arnie......."You'll be back!"


Gotta say you are a funny man.


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

PMSL


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Well con you have not stopped bodybuilding - you will still train and eat like a bodybuilder

and there are more nattys on the site than non- you will now be one. You are very young and have reached great heights in the power world and BBding. It may be a very good idea to be natty- far far to many use gear without a solid foundation so become wholly and totally reliant on it to keep size. You have some sound genetics and a massive solid foundation so the very best of luck to you.

regards

Romper Stomper


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

hope it goes well mate :thumb :as a natty i would like too see the aftermath of your physique without gear as it is impressive lookin with it .. but good luck with your venture:thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Con said:


> Yep i have been looking at doing light weight strongman contests at least to just try it out. I have always been very strong regardless of gear so i think i could do well with a bit of practice at local level even with out any gear. It will be nice to try some thing new Plus you need to get cardiovascularly fit and i want that any way.


Considered MMA bro?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I hope this doesn't mean your going to become the bodybuilding version of an 'ex-smoker' :whistling:

Always love your opinions and posts!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I think the OP is making the right decision. Too often the BB'ing hobby takes over your life to become an unhealthy obsession.

Im also about the thickness of mouses foreskin in kicking the habit myself. Lifes too short and theres soo many other things thats much more interesting than battering your body day after day in a gym eatting bland foods and obsessing about fats, carbs and what not.

Id do anything to be normal, anything to think like a normal person.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

pariah said:


> I think the OP is making the right decision. Too often the BB'ing hobby takes over your life to become an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> Im also about the thickness of mouses foreskin in kicking the habit myself. Lifes too short and theres soo many other things thats much more interesting than battering your body day after day in a gym eatting bland foods and obsessing about fats, carbs and what not.
> 
> Id do anything to be normal, anything to think like a normal person.


What is normal?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con you going back to rollerblading arent you. Streamlining the body for those downhill runs hey?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pariah said:


> I think the OP is making the right decision. Too often the BB'ing hobby takes over your life to become an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> Im also about the thickness of mouses foreskin in kicking the habit myself. Lifes too short and theres soo many other things thats much more interesting than battering your body day after day in a gym eatting bland foods and obsessing about fats, carbs and what not.
> 
> Id do anything to be normal, anything to think like a normal person.


try finding some moderation maybe.

I live the life about 80% but still ejoy it and other aspects of my life and I'm not tiny


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

How much you weigh at moment?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> How much you weigh at moment?


me?

107kg


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> me?
> 
> 107kg


Nope

Con

he wants to get down to about 190pounds

Was wondering what he weighs at moment


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Con I have so much respect and love for you man, you have done a hell of a lot more than most people will do in their life....I understand what you mean, you are at the point where if you take it any further then there might not be a way back....Someone asked me once 'when will it end?' in terms of when will I stop wanting to be bigger....I guess the answer you have given is, it will stop when you want it too and not when it HAS too....

But look, you are a young man and seem very driven by your studies, there is going to be a whole other part to your life, professionally, concentrating on this and enjoying the challenges it brings will, I'm sure fill up your life in other ways.

I'm sure you will be back on the Bodybuilding stage at some point in your life, just enjoy your break and enjoy life.

Muchos love Con x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best mate


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

This thread has certainly made me think about things...

In Mags and even on this site things about the BBing lifestyle get glamarised that perhaps aren't that glamorous... being massive, steroids, eating clean (boring) diets etc etc

I have got a million miles to go to even get to cons level now! I certainly can't relax on the issue! More drugs and hours down the gym for me!

Good luck Con


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, i am not gonna be like most of the guys here supportive and stuff, just gonna be honest.

It's really frustrating to see ppl back down, specially guys who took a long road doin whut they do, i dunno u very well but i checked your journal once and u had a very impressive physique.

I had a friend who train in same gym, he was a complete animal who's living it to the bones, untill one month ago he stopped all gear all supplements and don't even want to take protien, and yeah "that thing i want to shrink to smaller size" and it doesn't look like health related, it's like his head flipped upside down, previously he was lean at 230 LBS 5,7 and says "Damn i wanna get bigger" and pinned loads of gear more than anyone i known.

anyway guys, your life is your life, hope u know the best for you.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow im shocked but i understand your reasons for doing so from a health point of view, sometimes you just see things and think of them in ways out of the blue you never did before.

End of the day youve achived a goal and gone to a place that most if not almost all 23 year olds never will, you came you conqurered you went home :thumb: .

hope your gonna be around to post though, you ways of thinking have been truly inspiring to me mate.

All the best.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thought this was going to be a joke when i seen the title but i can see it's clearly not.

Just wanted to wish you all the best for the future, wherever it leads.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

I am suprised to see people still posting on this



doyle369 said:


> Nope
> 
> Con
> 
> ...


Currently i am down to 225lb i was 250lb about a month ago and have been keeping the calories low but still eating proper bb foods. If i manage to maintain over 190lb in a condition that i require then great stuff but i dont want to be a 220lb and not have a ripped six pack..... I assume i am going to lose a lot more size as time goes on as i already have lost about .5 inches on my arms now they barely touch 19 inches!!!!

Yeti i have thought about MMA but i would be in a heavy weight class for my height and i don't know how well that would go.

One guy said it well, i am still training just my goals from the training have changed i realize that is hard for some to understand. Before i was treating bodybuilding in the same way that some one who earned their money from it would ie dedicating close to every thing to it. Now i will be back to a level of commitment that most of you have.....I honestly dislike PED's i never was really convinced i should take them years ago and i do wish i never had...you dont need gear to look big but to look like todays bodybuilder you do and i am sick of it.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

190lbs is a pretty hefty weight. How tall are you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> 190lbs is a pretty hefty weight. How tall are you?


5ft8

I certainly never intend to be only as large as Joe Average walking down the street rather i am content on not chasing every guy who is bigger than me.....


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Well as a natty i'll be looking for some good natty tips in the future then mate

I still think you will look awesome at the weight,some might say even better.I for one prefer the more lean musclar look to all out massive!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Con said:


> 5ft8
> 
> I certainly never intend to be only as large as Joe Average walking down the street rather i am content on not chasing every guy who is bigger than me.....


Christ you'll still be uge' at that hieght at 190.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

you can still look very impressive at 190 pounds probably lighter, saying that i just focus on losing weight all the time and trying to stay lean lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

DNC said:


> Well as a natty i'll be looking for some good natty tips in the future then mate
> 
> I still think you will look awesome at the weight,some might say even better.I for one prefer the more lean musclar look to all out massive!!


 Strangely or perhaps not so strangely:whistling: the natural guys who have posted seem to have a better understanding of what i am doing. You dont have to look like a heavy weight NPC bodybuilder in order to have a good physique! I always prefered training naturally there are very few ups and downs things stay nice and constant. No high bp and your lipid values actually get better not worse. Plus once you have been on gear for a while sex drive goes down hill thats the main reason i wish i had never taken gear, my sex drive has never been as good as before i took any thing. Hopefully in time it will go back to a reasonable level.



LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Christ you'll still be uge' at that hieght at 190.


Yeah i still should look built but i will not have my arms forced out by my lats and my legs grinding together any more. When you have been fairly large for a long while you forget how good you actually feel lighter and just get used to the discomfort.



BigBiff said:


> you can still look very impressive at 190 pounds probably lighter, saying that i just focus on losing weight all the time and trying to stay lean lol


Well as long as i dont turn out like you and obsess about every little thing in order to stay model slim then its all good as that would not help either.

One final point, i will not stop training and eating correctly so should the desire ever to start gear again arise i will be able to blast back up to my full size in no time. At the end of 2006 i stopped pling and got ready to go to the states so i came off every thing in september and i didnt take any thing until next april. When i did get back on i piled on my mass again within 6 weeks and up until then i had not followed a good diet and i had barely ever trained and when i did it was not hard...


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Well...All i can say is all the best in what ever your plans for the future are mate. One question tho would there be a way of me taking the muscle you dont want anymore :lol:

Nah seriously tho ive read a hell of alot of posts from you and the advice you give out would cost people a hell of alot of money so thanks for that and hope you get to where you want to be :cool2:


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

I was going to make a thread about this.. but sounds abit stupid..

but Con.. what your saying is that taking steroids is knocking years off you life... right?

Also.. is eating like a bodybuilder and training like one (no steroids) knocking years off your life?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> I was going to make a thread about this.. but sounds abit stupid..
> 
> but Con.. what your saying is that taking steroids is knocking years off you life... right?
> 
> Also.. is eating like a bodybuilder and training like one (no steroids) knocking years off your life?


No. I am not demonising gear, for some people it is a great thing and for those lacking in the hormones naturally its a god send. But for me (Cornelius) my head has always been a hypocondriac over my health and to be fair my father did die young and last time i had my cholestrol checked it was not perfect combine that with the near constant highish bp while on. It would take a fool not to recognise a possible danger with using high doses of aas when you have that back ground both mentally and physically.

Eating like a bodybuilder and training like one will only make you live longer. Of course if your foolish with your diet ie i have heard of natural guys eating 400-500 grams of protein year round then you may get problems in the future it is possible. With a bit of moderation bodybuilding is the very best thing you could do for your body.

I was known for having a good body for years before i even knew what steroids were. Gear is not the be all and end all of developing a good body!


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

All the best mate...Im sure though your health has always been your priority, as it is for many of us on here.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Sometimes **** in life throws up alot to think about, priorities of yesterday become priorities no more.

however things end up for you mate i hope its all good.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

you'll be back :devil2:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Good luck with the new way of life Con.

It's a big decision and only one that you can make and it's never easy.

I must admit my training went down a few notches after being quite ill a few years ago when I realised that there are more important things in life than getting as big as you possibly can. I now enjoy training and don't beat myself up if I miss sessions or decide to eat crap for a few days. 

Besides with your background and knowledge you'll still be much bigger and in better shape than most of us. :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

On a serious note though Con.

If you have any unwanted "supps" i know a very safe way for you to dispose of them, PM me for further details:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

SkInHeAd said:


> you'll be back :devil2:


Perhaps i certainly will not say never.

I just will not compete in bb again because i find the amount and varying types of drugs just too excessive. Now a reasonable test run in the future may easly happen but the stacking of various compounds is over for good.



Shadow said:


> Good luck with the new way of life Con.
> 
> It's a big decision and only one that you can make and it's never easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

I am actually off to a gym today to try some strongman training. For the first time in a long time i am excited to work out:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

would like to hear back what kind of training you did etc. will be interesting


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

all the best con


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

you'll love the strongman training


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck Con with whatever you decide mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Totally understand your reasons for doing this Con and I wish you all the best ,this isn't meant to sound patronising but I've read plenty of your posts now to see the you have a very wise head on young (huge) shoulders and what you have chosen is very commendable.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Wise decision IMO!

Time to try some natty powerlifting? Or Strongman?


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I know what you mean as the constant demands bodybuilding places on the body, can result in a lot of negative side affects as you get older. I'm 43 and am forever having problems with my joints and tendons from years of heavy lifting and participating in numerous combat sports, and these days, am even afraid to run down hills and jump over fences for fear of twisting or breaking something!

In the long run, you have probably made a very wise decision where your health is concerned, and at the end of the day, there's nothing wrong in maintaining a healthy physique as opposed to half-killing yourself in order to build a huge, muscle-bound one!

My best wishes to you.


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

All the best Con - Being a health conscious person myself I know where your coming from with the drug use.

Also I presume you've looked into health risks related to bodybuilding - and I'm wondering if it's safe to compete as a natty. I've been planning to start getting serious for a natural contest but dont want to risk health for the sake of a few comps.

Best of luck.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Round-2 said:


> If it feels right.. it's right.
> 
> I shot a lot when younger and paid for it. If your not looking to go pro or making money from it, gotta stop n wonder why you take the risks. Health first always.
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Also Con, to go from regular high-ish use of gear to none is a failry long process, meaning you won't see what you really look like with no gear for a number of years. Its a rocky road but if you can come to terms with it (in time), its not that bad.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

All the best con! always thought you looked in the best shape on UKM forums (avatar wise) and always had something intresting and positive to say.

Good luck in your new goals man!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the messages guys

Joined a new gym today with strongman equipment ext and i loved the training. Also a really big heavy weight competitor from my show recognised me right away and complimented me so i was pleased with that.

He asked if i was competing this weekend at the same show as him which was nice to hear as it must mean i am not a complete tiny fatty just yet:lol:

Strongman stuff is good fun:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

> In Mags and even on this site things about the BBing lifestyle


its more than a lifestyle for many - its a compulsive obsession-



> It's really frustrating to see ppl back down


i think thats a w*nk comment- back down- from what ???? years and years on the juice + growth hormones + stimulants to become a bodybuilder holding a condition that is not always healthy and during comp time can only be kept for a small amount of time.

Con is a legend in the power world check out some power forums of google his name- he changed to bb and won his first comp- so he is backing down ????

Probrably knowing how hard and how much con gets into training the only difference between him and a competitor is juice- thats all as it is with many in the BB world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

> i am not a complete tiny fatty just yet


are you sure ?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Thanks for the messages guys
> 
> Joined a new gym today with strongman equipment ext and i loved the training. Also a really big heavy weight competitor from my show recognised me right away and complimented me so i was pleased with that.
> 
> ...


thats a brilliant pic mate...looking strong!!!!!

nice thing to be doing...i always wanted to have a go too...that doesnt look easy!!!!


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Con said:


> I was debating if i should make this thread or not and i decided i would because i have posted so many times on here in the past.
> 
> Suddenly last night i realized that it is time for me to stop bodybuilding and taking gear. To me it is simply not worth the possible future health problems to be bigger than others. I also realized that besides the people within bodybuilding most people view bodybuilding as a sign of insecurity and basically a mental problem. Obviously i love bodybuilding and always will, however, at this point i have decided to step back from the extreme side of things.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened for me few years ago...all my life was all about bodybuilding,nothing else was matter-i was planning my daily activities according to my eating schedule,training,naps,sleep etc,dropped my studies at the university because I need to work and make money for a lot of food,gears,supps etc,because of being so selfish a lost a lot of friends,was very bad for my parents...this lasted few years,I was getting ready for my first show I was very excited,because I knew , my trainer, training partners said I could easily win the juniors.but about a month or so out i got injured my knee and all the hard work I've put in, all the sacrifices become worthless... Of course it's only 1 show out of many you could do in your life, but this helped me to realise how stupid I was for exchanging real life, friends, university degree into bodybuilding, helped me realise how temporaly bodybuilding is-one injury and you got nothing...

After injury I began training again but decided not to take any gear at least for a while, well the gear isn't the beiggest problem If you don't take it too serious...if you take it too serious then the gear becomes a problem-you take more than you need, you take no brakes form them etc...the first months being off are the hardest-you are getting smaller, your old clothes are too big, you are getting weaker in the gym, everyone is asking you what has happened for you why are you getting smaller,aren't you training anymore-this actually ****es you off most  but after a while, if you find other interest and put bodybuilding at the middle-end of your list, do it as a hobby, you get along with it...

I'm still planing to compete, I'm starting my prep next week, but I'll never ever take bodybuilding in the first place of my life. I love bodybuilding, training, being big etc, but I'll never take to the level where you have to choose to go out with friends or to eat your own meal and go for a nap, to take examinations or to do your leg training, to get better paid job but with not so good schedule for a bodybuilding lifestyle or stick to the old one, less paid, to buy another cycle or to spend money with your family and so on...

Well it's your own decision,mate, I respect you for this, because I know how hard it can be done, but if you where truly involved in this, you'll be missing the feeling of being big, pump in the gym when you are on, missing pounds you're gaining every week or seeing new striation in your leg when you are dieting.but the hardest is not to back on gear after watching Blood n Guts


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Con said:


> Thanks for the messages guys
> 
> Joined a new gym today with strongman equipment ext and i loved the training. Also a really big heavy weight competitor from my show recognised me right away and complimented me so i was pleased with that.
> 
> ...


You're neither fat nor tiny mate.

And that is a bloody big chain - was there a cruise ship on the other end?  Seriously - what does that weigh?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hope everything goes to plan and that you have no trouble filling the gap its likely to leave. I think it takes a lot to make a mature decision like that, although I know it must be easier having done what you wanted to do and competed in a show.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I got here v late.

Im sorry to see this thread, im shocked!

But i can see your reasons. In the end logic is prevailing i guess. As well as the situation you are in at the moment gear free and on a long recovery pct.

Well i hope whatever journey you decide to take, you enjoy.

Anyway...just cos you dont want to compete anymore, it doesnt mean you wont still look good. You could still look good and just focus on training but not let it rule your whole lifestyle (as it does when one gets bitten by the bug, as you found out).

You're sticking around though right mate?

Take care man. (Come off the gear and go clean for a long while, but whatever you do DONT STOP TRAINING, just train for enjoyment. Get 3-4 good sessions in a week and keep a relatively healthy balanced diet with a few treats at wkend and maybe a an allowance for a few beers as well. A normal healthy lifestyle with plenty of healthy food and some decent training...youll prob find that this is your happy medium.)

Ps...dont worry mate, coming off the gear and training hard with decent diet and you will stay near to what your genetic potential was (that is if you had past your genetic potential with the use of gear anyway), perhaps you wont lose that much mate tbh. But keep training!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool pic. how much did that chain weigh?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Con said:


> Yeti i have thought about MMA but i would be in a heavy weight class for my height and i don't know how well that would go.


Hi mate, off the top of my head you are 5 foot 8? I know Ian Freeman was 5 foot 11 and he did really well. Someone made a thread about short vs tall on a MMA forum and they did have points about it being easier for the short guy to take down the taller guy so I don't think you would have a issue. You would be more of an inside fighter (hooks upper cuts, dirty boxing power house type guy)

Always an avenue, with the cardio involved be great for your health :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Con said:


> No. I am not demonising gear, for some people it is a great thing and for those lacking in the hormones naturally its a god send. But for me (Cornelius) my head has always been a hypocondriac over my health and to be fair my father did die young and last time i had my cholestrol checked it was not perfect combine that with the near constant highish bp while on. It would take a fool not to recognise a possible danger with using high doses of aas when you have that back ground both mentally and physically.
> 
> Eating like a bodybuilder and training like one will only make you live longer. Of course if your foolish with your diet ie i have heard of natural guys eating 400-500 grams of protein year round then you may get problems in the future it is possible. With a bit of moderation bodybuilding is the very best thing you could do for your body.
> 
> I was known for having a good body for years before i even knew what steroids were. Gear is not the be all and end all of developing a good body!


Okay all of that is good, so why drop muscle ?!

why don't u just maintain whut u have the best you can, whut's with "I wanna lose the back" or i wanna drop whatever, after spending those years building it up?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

that chain must weight a bloody shed load. you were lukin awsome in the pics con. if you take up strong man make sure you keep the pics going mate


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> Okay all of that is good, so why drop muscle ?!
> 
> why don't u just maintain whut u have the best you can, whut's with "I wanna lose the back" or i wanna drop whatever, after spending those years building it up?


Mate have you not read anything he has wrote?

He is still going to train eat well but go for a more healthy size with out the support of gear.

I myself am doing the exact same thing after this year, I'm dropping size etc to enjoy life more, My wake up call was my son and i wan't to be as healthy as possible for him.

I was throwing around a frisby in the park the other week and was totaly fuked and sweating like a 20st fat fuk.

Some people's body can cope better with different weights etc

But as i've got to 18st i feel very unhealthy. And i feel a lot happier just dropping my training sesh for a day out with the family and being able to have an ice cream without coming on here after and crying about it.

I'm 34 and only just realised how happy i can be by being lighter and not so obsessed, SO give the guy a break!!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I think its the Superman Syndrome.

Im sure its all well and good being uber powerful and alpha amazing

but im also sure its good just being Clark Kent and not having the

responsibilities and constant pressure on both mind & body.

Just keep enjoying whatever you do,

and remember change is only a phone box away lol


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Con said:


> Thanks for the messages guys
> 
> Joined a new gym today with strongman equipment ext and i loved the training. Also a really big heavy weight competitor from my show recognised me right away and complimented me so i was pleased with that.
> 
> ...


Hi Con, I totally understand were you are coming from in regards to your goals about wishing to drop weight etc, as modern bodybuilding is such an obessive lifestyle it eventually takes it toll..

In light of your recent foray into strongman, welcome to my world!! The training is indeed fun, but just go easy as trust me (based on personal experience) its very easy to get carried away and injure yourself..

Regards

Paul.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

looking great in that photo :thumbup1:

how much does that beast of a chain weigh?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cmon Con spill the beans  chain weight? what else did you get upto in this strongman training


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Okay all of that is good, so why drop muscle ?!
> 
> why don't u just maintain whut u have the best you can, whut's with "I wanna lose the back" or i wanna drop whatever, after spending those years building it up?


Its called being realistic to what is going to happen. I rather go into some thing with my eyes open than in some sort of dream trance where i imagine i will be walking around at 220lb with vascularity when off gear completely.



pecman said:


> Mate have you not read anything he has wrote?
> 
> He is still going to train eat well but go for a more healthy size with out the support of gear.
> 
> ...


Exactly.



BigDom86 said:


> cmon Con spill the beans  chain weight? what else did you get upto in this strongman training


It was a 600lb chain the biggest one they had I also did the atlas stones which was very hard but i managed to get them up not sure on the weights though. The log press i didnt go heavy just messed about with it. Farmers walk went up to 200lb in each hand which i could run with easily. Tire flipping not sure how much it weighed but it was not easy lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds good  , id love to do that kind of training sometime.

you see the defranco vid? some pretty cool moves in that one

http://www.megavideo.com/?d=BF9KR5ZC


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Con said:


> Its called being realistic to what is going to happen. I rather go into some thing with my eyes open than in some sort of dream trance where i imagine i will be walking around at 220lb with vascularity when off gear completely.
> 
> :thumbup1: Great post Con
> 
> ...


----------

